# DOS %date% Datumsformat ändern



## hornet1410 (4. Oktober 2006)

hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich benutze für ein Backup die xcopy Funktion von Windows. Es funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei, außer das ich bestimmte Dateien monatlich sichern will. Diese beinhalten das Datum in ihrem Dateinamen. Allerdings in folgendem Format: 20061004 (YYYYMMDD). Wenn ich über %date% das Datum suche, findet er die Datei nicht, weil mein Datumsformat wie folgt aussieht: 2006-10-04 (YYYY-MM-DD).

Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit in der Batch das Format anzupassen (evtl. mit /set)? Das Datumsformat von Windows darf nicht verändert werden!


----------



## Azi (10. Oktober 2006)

Such mal hier im Forum, ich glaub, das habe ich schon 5 mal beschrieben 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonst...formatieren.html?highlight=%date%#post1168372

Azi


----------

